

Prince William and Kate Middleton engagement picked up by hackers - DMPenfold2008
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/security/3249152/prince-william-and-kate-middleton-engagement-picked-up-by-hackers/

======
Powerscroft
Obvious they would...

